# Gooseneck Hitch?



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm looking for an underbed gooseneck hitch. What's the best hitch for the money? I've heard that the B&W Turnover ball is the best on the market, and I've seen them on the internet for $399 with free shipping. I've seen Hidden Hitch and Draw-Tite listed for about 200 shipped. Is the B&W worth the extra $200?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

when i was debating between a tag and gooseneck trailer i was really close to ordering that B&W. i really liked how well it integrated into the bed and couldnt tell it was under there.

i think i found it for 350 bucks i believe


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ProTouchGrounds;1023193 said:


> when i was debating between a tag and gooseneck trailer i was really close to ordering that B&W. i really liked how well it integrated into the bed and couldnt tell it was under there.
> 
> i think i found it for 350 bucks i believe


Yea, I think that's what I'll do. I'll just keep an eye on eBay to see if I can find a deal.










It's also 100% made in the USA, I like that.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Go with the bw. There fifth wheel adapter is sweet too if you ever get a camper


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have the B&W and it is great.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

gamberbull13;1023467 said:


> Go with the bw. There fifth wheel adapter is sweet too if you ever get a camper


Just be careful what you tow. I have heard that those void warranties on certain trailers. Johnny check out dieselplace, there is alot of write ups on this question. And also write ups on the 5th wheel adapter.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Quality SR;1023713 said:


> Johnny check out dieselplace, there is alot of write ups on this question. And also write ups on the 5th wheel adapter.


I've done a fair bit of reading on CumminsForum, but was looking for a bit of a different perspective over here. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

we have sold a bunch of the b&w over the years. very nice hitch. no problems with any i've installed.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry for hijack, but no lead, what happened to allied? Just a new name??


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the Rigid version. Seems to be the same quality as the B&W for less money. Both are rated for the same weight both pulling and vertical load. As already stated, if you ever plan to get a 5th wheel camper, go B&W since they offer the companion hitch.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnnyU;1022926 said:


> I'm looking for an underbed gooseneck hitch. What's the best hitch for the money? I've heard that the B&W Turnover ball is the best on the market, and I've seen them on the internet for $399 with free shipping. I've seen Hidden Hitch and Draw-Tite listed for about 200 shipped. Is the B&W worth the extra $200?


Either B&W, POP-Up or Curt. The Curt double locker is a good unit, priced close to B&W easy install, very nice look when finished.

Hidden Hitch, drawtite, reese, sure-pull all the same unit with differant stickers. Cequent group (the DD of the hitch industry) owns all four. They do a lot of off shore manufacturing.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sidthss;1024667 said:


> Sorry for hijack, but no lead, what happened to allied? Just a new name??


allied went out of business aug 1 09'. some like minded people, myself included were able to get the best product lines and start over fresh. things are much different now, and much better.

stop in and see for yourself. new name and new game.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

no lead;1025487 said:


> allied went out of business aug 1 09'. some like minded people, myself included were able to get the best product lines and start over fresh. things are much different now, and much better.
> 
> stop in and see for yourself. new name and new game.


Ok, thanks, might stop by someday.


----------



## Brian in MO (Feb 1, 2010)

Quality SR;1023713 said:


> Just be careful what you tow. I have heard that those void warranties on certain trailers. Johnny check out dieselplace, there is alot of write ups on this question. And also write ups on the 5th wheel adapter.


I think the adapter he is referring to is the b&w companion hitch which is a full fifth wheel hitch that goes in just like the ball (I have one and love it).Not a adapter that goes on your campers kingpin to extend it down to a ball, which can void your campers warranty.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Brian in MO;1033285 said:


> I think the adapter he is referring to is the b&w companion hitch which is a full fifth wheel hitch that goes in just like the ball (I have one and love it).Not a adapter that goes on your campers kingpin to extend it down to a ball, which can void your campers warranty.


Your right. I just check my self on DP. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1023204 said:


> Yea, I think that's what I'll do. I'll just keep an eye on eBay to see if I can find a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to check craigslist also. That's where I found mine.

And go with B&W, can't get a better hitch.

Put a used on in my 98, and pretty much everyone else I know has B&W. My next truck will be getting a B&W also.

For a few reasons. Good quality and very easy installation. The flip over ball part to leave a smooth bed floor.

And the guy that owns the company runs things the right way.
http://www.rvbusiness.com/2009/03/bw-trailer-hitches-truly-making-a-difference/


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mark what did you type in a cl to find your hitch, i have been looking and cant find anything!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1035539 said:


> mark what did you type in a cl to find your hitch, i have been looking and cant find anything!


I used search tempest (allows you to search multiple craigslist city's at once) and I think I just typed in B&W Goosneck.

You'll probably have a really hard time finding a used one. For our style trucks and a short bed they are pretty rare, I see some for long beds here and there.


----------

